# Fruit Lasagna



## kansasgirl (Nov 3, 2004)

I thought I would throw out this recipe - it is quite delicious. 

Fruit Lasagna 
2 - 20 oz cans pie filling (apple, cherry, peach, blueberry, or combination) 
8 Lasagna noodles, cooked 
Filling: 
2 c Ricotta cheese 
2 Eggs, lightly beaten 
1/4 c Sugar 
2 tb Liquor (Amaretto, brandy, Kirsch, rum) 
Topping: 
6 tb Flour 
6 tb Brown sugar, packed 
1/4 c Oats, quick-cooking 
1/2 ts Ground cinnamon 
Ground nutmeg to taste 
4 tb Butter, cut into pieces 
1 c Sour cream or yogurt (for garnish) 
1/3 c Brown sugar (for garnish) 
1/3 c Nuts, toasted, chopped (almonds, walnuts, pecans), (for garnish) 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Combine filling ingredients (ricotta cheese, egg, sugar and liquor) in medium bowl; blend well. 
2.Spread 1 can of pie filling over bottom of greased 13x9 pan. 
3.Layer 1/2 of the noodles over filling, then spread cheese mixture over noodles. Top with remaining noodles, then remaining can of pie filling. 
4.For topping, combine flour, 6 tb brown sugar, oats, cinnamon and nutmeg in a small bowl. Cut in butter until crumbly. Sprinkle over last layer of pie filling. 
5.Bake in oven for 45 minutes. Cool on a wire rack for 15 minutes. 
6.For garnish blend sour cream/yogurt and brown sugar until creamy. To serve, cut pieces of lasagna and top with cream topping and toasted nuts.


----------

